# NERBS wrap contest



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

January 2013 Wraps & Weaves NERBs contest 
RULES
1. Wrap must be done in January
2. Only ONE photo per wrap, I will delete any dupes.
3. Builders may submit multiple entries
4. A contest folder will be created on January 23rd. All entries must be uploaded there
5. Voting will be Feb 1-7, and will be counted by how many "Likes" a wrap gets

That is from Billy Vivona, posted on the NERBs FB page.

Ok, check out the NERBs FB page. I have mentioned this contest before, earlier this year. There is no prize that I am aware of. This is just a means to give you a reason to step up your game and wrap something a little beyond your comfort zone. Every so often, there is one of these contests. Get to wrapping, enjoy yourself, post pics and see what everyone else wraps. Once again, there is no material incentive that I am aware of at the conclusion of this contest. If you make decorative wraps anyways, you might as well submit a photo.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I googled NERBS
Niagara Escort Review Board System - Welcome -- Guidelines
Welcome to the Niagara Escort Review Board Service or NERBS for short. The focus of this forum is to provide a community where adult entertainers


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

....and your point is? We just talk about this rod crap to throw our wives off. Evidently you have uncovered the real driving force behind NERBs.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Now you know... the real reason you wrap your rod is so you don't catch something.


----------

